# Magia por categorías > Magia de Cerca >  PACK BASICO DE INICIACION

## Moñiño

No se si esto deberia ir aqui o no (en caso de muvanlo señores moderadores).

Leia en algun lado, y me gusto la idea de rellenar un kit basico de iniciacion.
Empezamos con libros, leyendolos y estudiandolos y nos damos cuenta que necesitamos ciertas cosas, para hacer ciertos juegos, por lo que un kit basico para enfrentarse a un libro podria ser:

Pañuelos de colores de un tamaño determinado o varios tamaños.
FPs de un tamaño por ejemplo king size
Dos barajas con dorsos de distinto color
Una baraja con un "pack" de cartas especiales
Antiderrapante.
El holping half y unas 7 monedas de "plata" y 4 de "cobre" bien sean americanas o europeas. (creo que con este número puedes hacer casi todo en numismagia)
Una caja okito.
Cuerda sin alma de dos colores y X metros cada una y otras tantas con alma (para probar que te convence mas)
Gomas elásticas de distintos colores y tamaños.
Cartas sueltas a mogollón que vayamos guardando por estar un poco usadas, ser comodines, etc (esto lo digo para practicar card warp, carta rota y recompuesta, etc).

Claro que esto seria una guia, por que quizas es mejor ir comprando a medida que se sabe lo que uno quiere, ya que invertir en este kit y del que despues igual no usas las monedas....
En fin, ustedes que opinan, ¿sirve como una mini guia de compra para los iniciados en cartomagia y magia close up en general, decididos quizas a comprar el ultimo reclamo publicitario del mago famoso de turno, antes de complementar un libro?
¿Es mejor tener un libro de magia en general e ir comprando en funcion de lo que se quiere probar, cuando uno no sabe exactamente que camino seguir en la magia?

Salutres.

----------


## Magnano

te olvidas del mentalismo...

----------


## rubiales

Guía de iniciación a la magia, los 22 DVD de "Magia para todos" con eso, se tendrá una base mágica a prueba de voladuras.

----------


## Moñiño

Me referia a con que material complementar los libros. Complementarlos con material, no con mas libros o dvds, si no al material.
Uno puede tener un libro en el que se explique una rutina de pañuelos con el fp y no poder estudiarla y ensayarla por no tener un fp y un pañuelo. Y el mes pasado se compro el Tarantula, por que estaba de moda y era lo mas in del momento. Se gasto una pasta en algo que no va a usar, teniendo una gran rutina en un libro con un simple pañuelo y un fp.  Me referia al kit basico en caso de que un principiante, que se ha comprado un par de buenos libros, deberia pensar en comprar, y no el ultimo super efecto del marcado. Sobre todo a material al libro, o en su caso al dvd.


PD: En los libros de magia general, normalmente los efectos de mentalismo para iniciarse, suelen ser con cartas.

----------


## rubiales

Me reitero en lo dicho.

----------


## Jog

mmm... no se... estoy convencido de que el que mucho abarca, poco aprieta.
La magia es un arte tan basto!!! es tan infinito!!!
Yo, por ejemplo, simplemente recomendaria como unica compra esencial un par de barajas bicycle (o tally)
Porque monedas encontramos en todos lados (no seran half dollar o pennys, pero sirven para ir practicando y comprendiendo los movimientos)
¿Una caja okito? Definitivamente no, no al iniciarse. El desconocimiento de este artefacto frustra a mas de uno.
Banditas si, pero nada de volarse los pelos si no son de colores, al principio hay que practicar mucho antes de presentarlo, y el color no resulta un inconveniente a la practica.
Antideslizante? De ninguna manera.
Ni hopping half, ni shell, ni flipper ni nada de eso.
Adhiero con el FP, no se si el Zanada (no me malinterpreten, no para empezar, una vez iniciado el estudiante, diria que resulta imprescindible)
Pañuelos, si
Sogas si, pero las que se encuentren en casa.
Y las bolas de esponja tambien

Resumiendo

Barajas "de magia" (Bicycle, Tally, Fournier)
FP, talvez mas de uno
Pañuelos
Bolas de esponja.

El resto no deberia ser dificil de encontrar en una casa estandar

Salutes, buen tema para charlar

----------


## mago carlos

Resumiendo

Barajas "de magia" (Bicycle, Tally, Fournier)
FP, talvez mas de uno
Pañuelos
Bolas de esponja.

El resto no deberia ser dificil de encontrar en una casa estandar


 Etoy deacuerdo con estos materiales para comensar, lo principal es manejar estos articulos y dominarlos, una vez logrado esto seguir con otros materiales que requieren mas practica y mas dinero.
  tambien creo que la lista de magic molon puede ampliarse un poco y ponerse como un adherido aqui en magia de cerca.

----------


## Iban

> La magia es un arte tan basto!!! es tan infinito!!!


*R.A.E.:*

*basto**, ta**.*
*1.* adj. Grosero, tosco, sin pulimento.


*vasto**, ta**.*
*1.* adj. Dilatado, muy extendido o muy grande.



Lo siento, peo no he podido resistirme.  :O13:

----------


## rubiales

Pues que quereis que os diga. No se debe empezar con una baraja y un libro de cartomagia, ni con un FP...no, no. Antes de ahondar en una especialidad concreta, tenemos que aprender las bases de la magia y a manejar una diversidad extensa de objetos, monedas, pajitas, gomillas, cartas, cuerdas, cordones, dados, fichas de domino, cigarrillos, cerillas, y un largo etc... así como una seríe de teorias básicas sobre misdireccion, timming o ritmo. Así como aprender a abordar las construcciones de juegos, rutinas y charlas.

También hay que cultivarse un poco con historia de la magia, recreaciónes fisicas y desafios mentales, todo esto podía encontrarse cuando yo empeze en los fasciculos de "El Mundo Mágico de Tamariz" hoy día pueden encontrase en "Magia para todos" de Alberto de Figueiredo.

Por eso, lo mejor para empezar en la andadura mágica, lo ùnico esencial, considero que son estos videos, más lus útiles que tenemos todos por casa o son de fácil adquisición en papelerias o estancos.

Que queremos correr antes de andar ¡Pues ála! a comprar FPs, cintitas, barajas Bicycle, cajas okitos, boston y nueva zelanda, medios dollares, peniques ingleses y los Gioobi, el canuto y demás ...

----------


## Lukan

Yo tengo :
tres barajas bycicle, dos rojas (una de ellas invisible) y otra azul
una svengali
y varias de los chinos, jeje
FP y sedas
la carta hummer o voladora
cigarrillo menguante
un transformer, es de monedas y otras desapariciones
y el B Wave de las damas.
Y el canuto y otro q se llama Magia y prestidigitación.

Saludos.

----------


## alvarovilla

Juan Luis podrías especificar un poco sobre esos DVD´s por favor?? esque estoy interesado...sobre todo cual es su contenido su precio...etc. Muchas gracias por todo. Un saludo!!

P.D.: Si no seguimos los consejos de uno que sabe...que estamos haciendo :Confused: ?

----------

